# complicated rhinestones and stud designs



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

I see designs on the back of jeans (on the pockets) and just designs with rhinestones in general, that are more intricate than just a few studs whipped on a shirt.

For instance.... a rhinestone stud skull-face with the entire face filled with stones.

Can someone tell me how they did this, ie how they mass produced something like this. I really doubt they used a "bedazzler" to create this effect. Is there another way of doing this, instead of spending hours using a bedazzler (ie, something very simple, as in, takes about as long as doing a simple screenprint).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You can buy pre-made transfers that have rhinestone patterns. Skulls, butterflies, etc. You apply them with a heat press.

Check these threads, I think you should be able to find some sources for those transfers:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/rhinestones/


----------

